# Anthony Joshua weight?



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Just wondering what this guy weighs. 

He's a shade taller than Lewis, built like an athlete, I reckon around 240 would be ideal?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

He is about 230lbs atm I think.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd say he's about 235lbs


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

He's definitely got a good build, was packing some serious guns in a recent IFilm interview. Big lad that's for sure.

David Price should do the same thing. Fury did it and it's worked for the most part. Hit the weights and put some bulk on, it should toughen you up.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Those legs :lol::yep


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Those legs :lol::yep


I hope that's the camera angle.. I know he moves pretty well and has a good chin (so far) but they look bad.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Every day is upper body day for Joshua.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Every day is upper body day for Joshua.


So many times I have been at the gym doing legs and people look at you like your a freak!

I think that might be a bad angle, but he needs to put a solid 10lbs on those legs if he wants to carry that body for 12 rounds. Also helps with punch power and taking a shot. Otherwise he could end up like David Price who suffers from the same problem.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> So many times I have been at the gym doing legs and people look at you like your a freak!


Were you squatting in the curl rack?


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

He needs to work on those chicken legs...now...!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Where you squatting in the curl rack?


Haha.

I saw a philipino girl squat 260lbs once, she was 5ft no more than 100lbs. All there legs at huge.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Kugan should have posted another pic , that one makes it look like he has some skinny ass legs


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Legs are just weird when it comes their shape and thickness. You could be a huge Goliath upstairs but have bony little twigs for legs like Anthony does in that camera shot. Fury and Price have long legs too and both of those pair are quite thinnish.

Mike Tyson was only 5'10 but his legs were like fucking tree trunks. I'm 5'8 in height and although they're not very long my legs are quite thick as well. It's mostly down to genetics really I guess, height and muscle don't play as much a part as you'd think.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Legs are just weird when it comes their shape and thickness. You could be a huge Goliath upstairs but have bony little twigs for legs like Anthony does in that camera shot. Fury and Price have long legs too and both of those pair are quite thinnish.
> 
> Mike Tyson was only 5'10 but his legs were like fucking tree trunks. I'm 5'8 in height and although they're not very long my legs are quite thick as well. It's mostly down to genetics really I guess, height and muscle don't play as much a part as you'd think.


Like every other muscle they can be worked on. If you can make your arms bigger, you can make your legs bigger.

Furys legs are not big for a man his size but they are bigger than Price and by the looks of things Joshua which is worrying. Look at other big Heavyweights that had success in Foreman, Lewis, Bowe and the Klitsckos they all had strong legs.


----------



## Wayno (Jul 23, 2012)

There is a picture on Joshua's twitter page of him on the leg press. 
They look ok, think it was just a bad camera angle. His calfs are nothing to shout about thou but doesn't mean they aren't strong, some people struggle to put mass on them.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Every day is upper body day for Joshua.


Beat to me to it. :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Wayno said:


> There is a picture on Joshua's twitter page of him on the leg press.
> They look ok, think it was just a bad camera angle. His calfs are nothing to shout about thou but doesn't mean they aren't strong, some people struggle to put mass on them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

BHAFC said:


>


Good to see he knows what a leg press is unlike David Price.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Stiff as hell I don't have high expectations tbh.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

People talking about Anthony Joshua legs, you can't even see his Glutes, hamstrings, quadriceps in that picture.

Its clear to see Anthony Joshua has high muscle attachments, which is the reason why he does not have big fat pointless calf muscles

Anthony Joshua has well built and muscular legs, high muscle attachments mean more power more agility more speed.

Joshua ran 11.4 in windy/rainy conditions on the superstars programme.

He can probably break 11 seconds over 100m, just like David Haye can.

He's a immense athlete, and that's what boxing is missing..? you get allot of these big guys who..? are just big, there not actually gifted athletes like in basketball etc.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Joshua needs to lay of the weights abit imo. He's a bit rigid in the ring and tonning his muscle mass down might help him, he's a big lad upstairs and he aint ever gonna be the quickest guy but I'd like to see him add a little bit more speed to his skillset, work on his movement.

My main doubts about the guy are his rigidness and possibly his chin. I expect him breeze throught to Euro level and hopefully he will improve a lot in that time.


----------



## bobalachko (Jun 20, 2013)

Personally I think he should be 230-235 which I reckon he is more or less now


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> People talking about Anthony Joshua legs, you can't even see his Glutes, hamstrings, quadriceps in that picture.
> 
> Its clear to see Anthony Joshua has high muscle attachments, which is the reason why he does not have big fat pointless calf muscles
> 
> ...


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


>


What's your point? Seth Mitchell is chronically injured and can't even run! That's why he stopped playing NFL.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Seth Mitchell is not an "athlete" either. He's built for NFL, where as Joshua is agile and athletic. You cannot compare the two.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> What's your point? Seth Mitchell is chronically injured and can't even run! That's why he stopped playing NFL.


fair point.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Seth Mitchell is not an "athlete" either. He's built for NFL, where as Joshua is agile and athletic. You cannot compare the two.


He can't even run anymore, that is why he stopped playing NFL. He is a athlete and that has got him thus far in boxing, he's just somebody who picked up the sport late, he's not your average joe physically. But the point I am making, Seth Mitchell is chronically injured and still have small success in professional boxing! Even though he took the sport up late. But yes Anthony Joshua in my opinion is the better athlete when refferring to physical skills. Joshua motor skills and co- ordination is not as good a somebody like David Haye though.

Still? Makes me laugh some if the people talking down Joshua's physical skills. If anybody here understands anything about physiology? High muscle attachments biomechanically create better athletes.

Anthony Joshua has high muscle attachments, seen by his calf in thelrg press picture.

Look a somebody like Derek Chisora! A plodder, look at his legs, big fat tree trunk calfs.

All over his body he's lacking them high/long muscle attachments! One of the reasons why he can't punch for shit aswell.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> He can't even run anymore, that is why he stopped playing NFL. He is a athlete and that has got him thus far in boxing, he's just somebody who picked up the sport late, he's not your average joe physically. But the point I am making, Seth Mitchell is chronically injured and still have small success in professional boxing! Even though he took the sport up late. But yes Anthony Joshua in my opinion is the better athlete when refferring to physical skills. Joshua motor skills and co- ordination is not as good a somebody like David Haye though.
> 
> Still? Makes me laugh some if the people talking down Joshua's physical skills. If anybody here understands anything about physiology? High muscle attachments biomechanically create better athletes.
> 
> ...


genuinly interested.... What do you mean by muscle attachments? Like tendons?


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

[MENTION][/MENTION]


Thomas Crewz said:


> genuinly interested.... What do you mean by muscle attachments? Like tendons?


Longer tendons, you see it's your tendons which store energy generated by your muscles? And then transfer that energy, they are like elastic bands/coiled springs.

Athletes who have high muscle attachments will look different from other people who don't. They will appear to be more defined and muscularly developed, even when standing next to somebody the same weight/height as them without high muscle attachments. It's the high muscle attachments, accompanied by the muscle fibre type which helps athletes specifically in agility, speed, power physical activities.

You won't find any 100 sprinters with big fat low calf muscles, at elite level.

That's why in boxing just because somebody has larger muscle mass? It does not mean they hit harder. Thomas Hearn's when he was at middle weight could probably hit harder than some heavyweights. Thomas Hearn's was not muscle bound, but physiologically he was a high muscle attachment athlete and his muscles probably has a high percent of fast twitch type I & II.

Anthony Joshua physically has high muscle attachments, which you can clearly see in that leg press picture.

You can tense your bicep muscle and see if you have a high muscle attachment there, I am on my iPad so? I can't post pictures to explain.

All these Greek statures where I'd men with Hugh muscle attachments, not big fat low ankles abs rounded muscles, with short muscle attachments.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> 
> Longer tendons, you see it's your tendons which stored energy generated by your muscles? And then transfer that energy, they are like elastic bands/coiled springs.
> 
> ...


thanks mate, very interesting. So is that why someone like Manny pac is able to pack on moree muscle than other guys his size and still maintain speed?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> thanks mate, very interesting. So is that why someone like Manny pac is able to pack on moree muscle than other guys his size and still maintain speed?


His weight gain is vastly exaggerated by most people. For the 2nd JMM fight he weighed 130 and was 145 in the ring. Against Oscar, Hatton and Cotto he was 148 in the ring. Against Bradley and JMM 4 he was 150 in the ring.

So he's simply draining himself a lot less now which allows him to maintain the speed he had. He's not adding loads of muscle to slow him down.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> His weight gain is vastly exaggerated by most people. For the 2nd JMM fight he weighed 130 and was 145 in the ring. Against Oscar, Hatton and Cotto he was 148 in the ring. Against Bradley and JMM 4 he was 150 in the ring.
> 
> So he's simply draining himself a lot less now which allows him to maintain the speed he had. He's not adding loads of muscle to slow him down.


its hard to argue against your point because you've posted real facts but my eyes don't agree... Manny's body structure looks very different from the jmm 2 days to now which makes me think he has put on a reasonable amount of muscle mass on top of his natural frame


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> its hard to argue against your point because you've posted real facts but my eyes don't agree... Manny's body structure looks very different from the jmm 2 days to now which makes me think he has put on a reasonable amount of muscle mass on top of his natural frame


I'm sure he has put on some, but being fully hydrated all the time as opposed to starching yourself to squeeze into a weight limit and I'm sure your body will look different.

If Chavez Jr fought at 175 (he's 180+ in the ring as it is) then he'd look bigger too. Then again he'd probably just use it as an excuse to get fatter.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Thomas Crewz said:


> thanks mate, very interesting. So is that why someone like Manny pac is able to pack on moree muscle than other guys his size and still maintain speed?


Yes, because physiologically he already has the foundations to build upon, he had those high muscle attachments, he had those muscle fibres, and motor unit control. And it's all about power to weight ratio when you gain muscle mass man, somebody who had more fast twitch fibres and high muscle attachments, if they add more trained muscle? It's only going to make them even powerful, Maurice Greene went from weighing 160 pounds to 180 - 185 pounds in his prime as the best 100 sprinter on the planet. Power to weight ratio is how strong you are in relation to your body weight, a formula one car? Has a power to weight ratio off the charts, 100m sprinters the same, and Olympic power lifters. Manny PAC got even faster and visibly had more power at 140/147 when? He went in that famous run if fights. Just take a look at Pacman, during weigh ins at 140/147 during that run? Take a look at his muscle attachments and that development.

Moral of the story is? It's not just about being bigger, the human body is very complex.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Manny Pac's calves, coincidentally are ridiculous!


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Manny Pac's calves, coincidentally are ridiculous!


And he also has a high calf muscle.

High muscle attachment etc


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

People always slag off boxers for their supposed lack of athleticism, yet so many of these great atheltes would never be able to hack it in boxing or nay other combat sport. Quite a few good NFL players, rugby players have entered boxing and gotten lit up, its a whole different kettle of fish

Anyways Technique >>>>>>> Raw natural ability for my money, but when they are combined they create a special breed of fighter.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Clears up a few things here about his contract/olympics etc..


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Stick thin legs are extremely common for boxers, even great boxers have had stick thin legs. It doesn't automatically mean you're going to crumple into a mess late in fights or have a particularly bad chin. It's one of those things that I find that when casual observers of boxing comment on fighters they notice it straight away. I don't think its indicative of much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Stick thin legs are extremely common for boxers, even great boxers have had stick thin legs. It doesn't automatically mean you're going to crumple into a mess late in fights or have a particularly bad chin. It's one of those things that I find that when casual observers of boxing comment on fighters they notice it straight away. I don't think its indicative of much.


In the lighter weights maybe, but you don't see many elite Heavyweights with skinny legs. If your moving 200+lbs of weight around at a fast pace for 36minutes, you need strong legs.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> In the lighter weights maybe, but you don't see many elite Heavyweights with skinny legs. If your moving 200+lbs of weight around at a fast pace for 36minutes, you need strong legs.


Strong and functional yes, but I don't think they necessarily have to look aesthetically proportionate. It's going to be tough to do that, its a stretch to think Wladimir's legs would ever catch up with his upper body for example, like a bodybuilders would.


----------

